# My Rhom



## organ (Feb 15, 2005)

I've had this guy for about 6 years. He was the size of a dime when I first got him. Also, I would appreciate it anyone can tell me what kind of rhom he is. Looks like a diamond rhom to me. He's extremely aggressive.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

watever it is...itz a damn good looking rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well without knowing what river it came from there is no positive id for it other than a rhom
but he looks great


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet ass rhom you have.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice rhom you got there. Look at that humeral spot!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

he looks great. one of the best rhoms i have seen on this site. how long would you say he is now?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

interesting shape to his dorsum area. I am suprised it is rounder at his size and age. great job at raising him up, he has beautiful coloration.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

you can call him whatever you want, he'll still be Serrsalmus rhombeus. lol


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Look at that humeral spot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking







.

That rhom is a straight up badass.


----------



## organ (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks guys. He's my baby 







. What you can't see on the pic is the purple glow on his body.

Shoe,
He's close to 6" from head to tail.

Please don't hate me for this. He is getting a 40 or 50 by May or June. He's currently in a 20 gal. Water quality is fine. There's an Aquaclear "Mini", Aquaclear "150" and a powerhead in there. So he's got filtration for a 50 gal tank plus a powerhead. He'll be in a nice big tank by this summer FOR SURE! What size tank do you guys think I should go for?

I also have a single big rbp in a 50g that I've had for 7 years. His light fixture is broken right now. So as soon as I get another, I'll post pics of him.

Maurice


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

very nice fish you have there. your one of the very few of us who have the paitence to grow out a rhom. keep it up!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a beautiful piranha you got there















His shape seems quite unusual/remarkable - do you have any more pictures of him?

As far as a tank goes: I would get him at least a 48x16x20" (approx. 60 gallons) tank - plenty of swimming room for many years to come, possibly even for the rest of his life!


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

FYI, aquaclear mini and 150 WILL NOT be adequate to filter a 50g tank. i use aquaclear 150 for 10 gallon tanks. actually my current 10g tank has an emperor 180. your filters will suffice for your current 20 tank, but once you upgrade, you need bigger filters.


----------



## dayday (Feb 22, 2005)

nice one bro


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s good nice color


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Nice good looking rhom organ

















Do you have a full-tank pic ??



> I also have a single big rbp in a 50g that I've had for 7 years. His light fixture is broken right now. So as soon as I get another, I'll post pics of him.


I love to see a picture from this Red , is this rbp aggressive like your rhom ??


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

How aggressive is he in that small tank.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Phatboy said:


> you can call him whatever you want, he'll still be Serrsalmus rhombeus. lol
> [snapback]904799[/snapback]​


Actually it is likely S.Maculatus. Nice fish either way.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Phatboy said:
> 
> 
> > you can call him whatever you want, he'll still be Serrsalmus rhombeus. lol
> ...


I'm in agreement w/ p-master. nice fish.

Have more pics/


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Good job on growing out that rhom from dime size ... he looks great!


----------



## organ (Feb 15, 2005)

Marco,
Man, it feels like he's not growing at all because I see all the time. But when friends who haven't seen him in a long time come over, they can't believe how big he is now.

Judazz,
Yeah, when I look at him, his body shape looks more like those that are 9"+.

I'll try to get a 60 gal but I think that might be pushing it with my parents. I'm sure I can get away with a 50.

I'll post more pics of him when I can get the camera from my bro on Mon or Tues.

Phatboy,
I was just going by Aquaclear's max tank size. Where they suggested the 150 can be used in a 30gal and mini in a 20. I have an Aquaclear 300 and mini in my 50gal red belly tank.

dayday,
Thanks bro









remyo,
Believe it or not, last year I had black gravel in his tank and he turned almost jet black







. Couldn't believe it. He was black with a mixture of yellow and purple. I thought they start turning black at 10-12". He's pretty dark now thought with the light colored gravel.

stingray,
The rbp's tank is pretty dark right now because his light is broken. I'll see if I can get a nice shot using flash on Mon or Tues.

He's not as aggressive as the rhom but he's just starting to turn into a bad ass. It's about time. He used to be very boring where he would just sit there all day but lately he's been more active, eating the feeders as soon as they hit the water and attacking the gravel vacuum during water changes. He also comes right up to the glass when I'm there. But he still doesn't come close to the aggressiveness of the rhom.

waspride,
Check out my response to stingray above. VERY aggressive. I knew I had something special from the first 10 mins I've had him. I was afraid I'd have a p*ssy rhom but this guy wasn't at all stressed on the way home. The little dime sized rhom was attacking and biting the bag. He was already eating after being in the tank for less than an hour. That was 6 years ago. He's a lot meaner now.

P Master,
I checked out pics of Mac's and I'm sure he's not. The Mac's are much more round. His body is more elongated than the Mac's. This guy looks like a rhom that's starting to hit maturity too early. I'm going to take more pics next week and post them on this thread.

Traumatic,
Yep, more pics will come up next week.

The Saint,
Thanks man. Can't believe I've had him for 6 years. Now I can't wait for him to turn into a giant monster rhom.

Maurice


----------

